# Beef Stock Market



## ob1kenobi (12 February 2006)

On Landline (ABC) today was a story about the "Beef Stock Market". Basically you can buy and sell online trading in Cattle. Minimum buy is $500 which = 1 Cattle. Those interested should look at the following link.

http://www.beefstockmarket.com.au

An interesting concept!


----------



## Milk Man (12 February 2006)

I'll sell you 1 cow for $30. It wont be very big though, and youll have to come here with your trailer and get it. Actually i'll sell you a few hundred cows, a dairy, some tractors and stuff and an orchard quite cheaply too.


----------



## wayneL (12 February 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> I'll sell you 1 cow for $30. It wont be very big though, and youll have to come here with your trailer and get it. Actually i'll sell you a few hundred cows, a dairy, some tractors and stuff and an orchard quite cheaply too.




LOL


----------



## wayneL (12 February 2006)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> On Landline (ABC) today was a story about the "Beef Stock Market". Basically you can buy and sell online trading in Cattle. Minimum buy is $500 which = 1 Cattle. Those interested should look at the following link.
> 
> http://www.beefstockmarket.com.au
> 
> An interesting concept!




How about this http://www.cme.com/clearing/clr/spec/contract_specifications_cl.html?product=LC

40,000 lbs for $945USD margin.


----------



## Milk Man (13 February 2006)

With beef cattle wheelin' and dealin' is generally where the money is at. If you can buy from a dry area and youve still got feed is one example. You lose that aspect letting someone else pick your stock I feel. Yield has never been great for us with beef- property is where our gains have come from (buying, improving, selling). If I were to invest in beef again it would be stud beef (a big pack of brahman bulls is a bit off-putting though). Primary producer status is always a plus though.


----------



## happytrader (13 February 2006)

Hi Milkman

Just out of curiousity, do you have one of those wheat grass growing operations for feeding your cattle? I saw this some time ago on landline and I thought the cows looked very happy munching away on this green stuff.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Milk Man (13 February 2006)

Nah, barley, oats, rye, lucerne; no wheat though.


----------



## David123 (13 February 2006)

Nah, barley, oats, rye, lucerne; no wheat though.


No Triticale ?..unusual


----------



## happytrader (13 February 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Nah, barley, oats, rye, lucerne; no wheat though.




Hi Milkman, 

So you grow all this stuff in a specially constructed unit on your farm?

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## mullokintyre (6 September 2021)

From ABC News


> Brazil has suspended beef exports to China following the discovery of two separate cases of 'atypical' Bovine Spongy Encephalopathy (BSE) or mad cow disease in the country.
> Brazil's Ministry of Agriculture, Livestock, confirmed the two cases of the disease in abattoirs in Brazil in two separate states of the country,  Minas Gerais and Mato Grosso.
> 
> The discovery of mad cow disease is a blow to Brazil and will restrict beef movements around the world.
> ...



Beef prices have already been pretty high.
They are only going up after this one.
I have a few 12 month old F1 cross heifers that will be introduced to a nice gentle bull next moth.
Their progeny may end up being as valuable as AACO shares.
Mick


----------



## qldfrog (7 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> From ABC News
> 
> Beef prices have already been pretty high.
> They are only going up after this one.
> ...



F1 cross? Here in coastal qld,we got mostly Brahman cross, Angus, droughmasters and a few european breeds..but unaware of F1..racing cows?
But as you say Mick,already very expensive ..if USD falls, that could damp the increase. I assume exports and so cattle price is usually in USD


----------



## qldfrog (7 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> From ABC News
> 
> Beef prices have already been pretty high.
> They are only going up after this one.
> ...



Ps mick, genuinely interested about F1 breed, but i could Google that, and your experience with these


----------



## mullokintyre (7 September 2021)

F1 are what we call a first cross between a Friesian dairy cow and either a hereford or  black poll.
The few dairy farmers in this area that are left to supply Bega often cross their  heifers with a hereford or black poll for their first calf, or put the bull in with the rest after 2 cycles of AI to pick up the odd ones.
The progeny of these we call F1 cross.
The males are turned into steers raised for the Maccas market.
The females  go to market as leftovers.
Thats why I like them, can pick them up a lot cheaper than a pure bred black poll heifer.
Mick


----------

